# Need good hosting for running wordpress in US



## Kostoprav (Jul 20, 2017)

Are there any narrow specialized wordpress hosts?

I need to host 2 wordpress blogs - need 10 gbs of disk space.
What are your views on ************** web hosting provider?
Can i trust them?
What hosting provider would you choose if you were me? Why?


----------



## rosehosting (Jul 20, 2017)

Use google and you'll find many WordPress hosts. Although most hosts won't advertise as "specialized wordpress hosts", they can still be a good fit. Basically, any decent host is a good host for WordPress. Just make sure they have good reviews, they support PHP 7, have SSD storage etc.


Are you looking for shared or VPS hosting? Server location?


----------



## webhostuk (Jul 21, 2017)

Cpanel hosting with SSD Server would really help WP performance, also select a company that can help you with other optimization regarding website speed, it needs personal review to check what exactly is causing the website load issue and how it can be sorted.


----------



## Orestock (Jul 25, 2017)

I can point out that ************** is trustworthy web hosting provider based on ssd storage which gives super fast speed.
You will be very pleased. Initial site up in hours, all support queries are responded to extremely quickly, easy control panel for a novices, etc.


----------



## radwebhosting (Jul 25, 2017)

You may find that most web hosts are offering WordPress Hosting services, now. You can find a number of quality choices.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 28, 2017)

Speaking as someone that's had experience on the administrative side of shared webhosting.... if you really want "good" hosting, then just get a small VPS and run a simple nginx setup. Shared hosting is absolutely _awful_ - abusive users, spammy neighbors getting everyone on RBLs, constant node trouble from shared resources getting pounded. I could see using shared webhosting if you had 5$ to your name and *REALLY* weren't picky about your site's performance or uptime.. but otherwise, not a chance.


----------



## Hostingsource (Jul 31, 2017)

Charmaine said:


> I'd say that with ViUX.com any webmaster will find everything needed. Their customer support is responsive and friendly - any problem is solved immediately. Uptime is good as my sites are always up.


When you go to their homepage, do you feel like you are looking at a professional company that you could trust with your money and website? If no. Why? Is it because there website looks dodgy or because there terms and conditions seem to be very vague indeed. Then look for something else because you should feel in good about your host since you will be spending quite sometime with them (hopefully).


----------



## Javalubone (Aug 1, 2017)

What is their privacy policy and how is your personal data managed?


----------



## Proloy Das (Aug 2, 2017)

Before checking out look at the following:
1. Are they offering SSD space? -SSD is much faster than HDD.
2. Which OS they are using on their shared server? -Cloudlinux is best for shared hosting environment.

Try to avoid EIG group hosting, there service is really bad.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 3, 2017)

@Brothman Funny how about all you post about is "hosting source"...



Brothman said:


> Hostingsource.com and a2hosting.com offer attractive SSD VPS deals on lovely conditions and they have low prices and I wonder which way is better to follow being in my place?





Brothman said:


> I'd draw your attention to dedicated servers from hostsailor.com and hostingsource.com.





Brothman said:


> Quality and reliable Wordpress hosting is available from hostingsource.com.
> The combination of quality and cheapness makes them attractive for the greater part of the web masters.





Brothman said:


> It seems to me hostingsource company is able to satisfy the needs of many webmasters all over the IT world.



Let's hear a little more about what makes them such a great fit.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 4, 2017)

Tyler said:


> Let's hear a little more about what makes them such a great fit.



The cheques he receives from them fit great in his pocketbook.


----------



## Jackwebbby (Aug 4, 2017)

My recommendation is Dailyrazor.com and their wordpress web hosting solutions.
Their hosting packages include a full list of features that provides everything you need plus plenty of room for growth.


----------



## Lastio (Aug 9, 2017)

A2hosting company is able to satisfy all your needs as their plans are full-featured and uptime is high an support is active for 24 hours.


----------



## raj (Aug 10, 2017)

Brothman said:


> It seems to me hostingsource company *i**s able to satisfy the needs* of many webmasters all over the IT world.
> *Plans are full-featured and support is active for 24 hours*.





Lastio said:


> A2hosting company *is able to satisfy all your needs* as their p*lans are full-featured and uptime is high an support is active for 24 hours*.



Brothman=Lastio?


----------



## LibertyVPS (Aug 14, 2017)

Jensir said:


> I can say ViUX.com is trustworthy experienced host optimized for Wordpress. With them you will receive high uptime of servers and networking and responsive polite support.


What is the average monthly uptime?


----------



## HeheSparkling (Aug 31, 2017)

A good host will get back to you with in 1 hour (latest) if it takes them any longer cut them off your list because if your site goes down you should be able to reach them as soon as possible. If they respond quickly, is the reply friendly, does it answer all your questions and is personal? If so you can move onto the next step.


----------



## Exmasters-Mark (Sep 4, 2017)

Jackwebbby said:


> My recommendation is Dailyrazor.com and their wordpress web hosting solutions.
> Their hosting packages include a full list of features that provides everything you need plus plenty of room for growth.


What payment plans are available? For example, if you sign up for a two-year subscription term, do you need to pay that full amount upfront or is it divided into increments?


----------



## HiFormance (Sep 4, 2017)

Exmasters-Mark said:


> What payment plans are available? For example, if you sign up for a two-year subscription term, do you need to pay that full amount upfront or is it divided into increments?



Some hosts give you a deal if you pay annually, if it's divided into increments then it would be monthly.


----------



## Nicochico (Sep 8, 2017)

Don't let other peoples experience decide for you, listen to what other clients say, and decide for yourself. I've switched hosting providers a dozen times, there's nothing wrong with that, so long as you find a host that you like thats whats important, not what anyone else thinks


----------

